# Where to find NEW or NOS 87 Cabriolet top mount seal kit?



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

I am looking to replace the top mount seals (or every seal if it comes in a kit) on my 87 Cabriolet. The dealerships parts manager said that VW has not stocked the part for years, he and had no advice on where to look. Is there any company that makes aftermarket top seals? Did VW make the seals or did a aftermarket company supply them that may be sitting on some OEM parts? I did a search and it provided me with nothing. 
Thanks!


----------



## crmpuff68vert (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Where to find NEW or NOS 87 Cabriolet top mount seal kit? (mhardgrove)*

place in richomond Va. called Chucks convertible parts. just google chucks convertible. hopethis helps


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Where to find NEW or NOS 87 Cabriolet top mount seal kit? (crmpuff68vert)*

Contact http://www.westcoastmetric.com/index.php request their printed catalog. You won't find it on their online web store. 


_Modified by where_2 at 8:53 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you so much guys!


----------

